# How many drinks?



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

How many times have you hit an embarassing shot that actually made it into the water. Ive done it a dozen times. I hate that feeling when you know its going in and your just waiting for the splash.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm always in the water, up to my knees searching for my ball. It's like I'm magnetically attracted to the water. I try everytime just to avoid the nearest pond, or stream, but I always end up in the same, wet position. However there is the odd occasion when I go a whole day without drowning a single ball.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

I try as hard as I can not to make it in the water. But when it's going towards the water, I got the biggest crazy grimace on my face. It just looks SOOO PAINFUL when its going to the water.

Then all my friends slap hands and exchange money for bets. lol.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I want to go happy gilmore on my clubs when it goes in the water, which is like every other game. Maybe one day I will be a good golfer


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I find the water like some kind of magnetic force that attracts my golf balls. It is weird how you get ready to hit and out of the corner of your eye or mind you see and think water. No longer does the thought hit your mind and golf ball is on its way to make a splash. You try to focus on where to put the ball and 80 percent of the time you just get a sliver of negative and it goes all bad.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I know, i hate when that happens. 9 times out of 10 when i think my shot will be dry it ends up in the water. Maybe the ball knows what im thinking. I think its just trying to make me mad.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Not many things are worse than the water hazards. Nothing is more exhilirating than thinking your ball is going into the water, and seeing it plop up on the grass or even in a sand trap instead.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

The worst feeling I ever get as a golfer is when I hit the ball into the water. It is just a terrible way to get marked down in a golf score. Not only do you lose two shots, but also a golf ball. 

It happens to me once every two to three games...depending on how rough the course is and what the conditions are.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Man hitting a ball into water is embarrasing, if I do I just try and turn it into a joke, or say something like, 'friend name, the hole is there(point) not the water'.


----------

